
Twitter chooses Drupal for their official blog - timmillwood
http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/blog/twitter-chooses-drupal-for-official-blog
======
caniszczyk
Yes, it's the open source content management system (with a very large
community and set of plug-ins) we decided to standardize on a variety of our
public facing sites: dev.twitter.com, blog.twitter.com/company,
business.twitter.com, etc...

------
rjknight
I thought Twitter had a fairly decent in-house blogging platform...
<https://posterous.com/bye.html>

------
EGreg
OK so they chose Drupal. What's the big deal, it's a nice platform for
developers to use. Not super user friendly, but Twitter is full of developers
who can tweak it. Why is this news?

~~~
ritonlajoie
It's news because Twitter will probably contribute to the Drupal project.

------
blainsmith
It will be interesting to start hearing "well Twitter uses Drupal" when
marketing people are trying to make a point that Drupal will solve all their
website problems when in reality it may be overkill for their needs.

~~~
caniszczyk
See this blog post: <http://buytaert.net/twitter-using-drupal>

------
beebs93
I'm not too surprised they didn't chose WordPress - especially given the
recent high risk vulnerabilities in popular WordPress plugins.

Drupal still seems like a massive sledgehammer for a small nail when it comes
things like simple blogs.

I just loathe the flawed "Well the White House uses it so..."-like logic that
we hear from clients.

------
timkeller
Twitter has been using Drupal for some time at <https://dev.twitter.com>.

Source: <http://buytaert.net/twitter-using-drupal>

------
TomGullen
I don't really understand why Twitter would use another solution, blogs are
pretty simple things fundamentally, don't they want total control over it? I'm
sure they have the resources.

~~~
kitcar
There isn't always a need to reinvent the wheel, even if you have the
resources to do so; in this case Twitter isn't trying to compete on the
technical functionality of their blog - therefore it doesn't make business
sense for them to over-invest resources into it - they are therefore
effectively outsourcing it (the technology side, at least).

------
danso
Not such a big 'whoa' considering they already use Drupal for their dev site,
though I guess I care more about the dev site than their blog. But why use
Drupal for just a blog?

~~~
zdw
Drupal has a decent caching layer, a lot of useful plugins, and is actively
developed.

As someone who does a fair bit of Drupal dev, for this use case (high volume,
low number of changes) I probably would have picked a static site generator,
but that's just me...

------
alekseyk
I just pictured somebody at Twitter suggesting that they use Tumblr and
getting death stares from everybody in the room.

